# طلب : شرح لعلامات السلامة وماذا تعني كل منها ؟؟



## حماده7 (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من حظرتكم من لدية عرض تقديمي او ملف عن علامات السلامة 
وماذا تعني كل واحده منها 
ليتم شرحها لتعم الفائدة فالكثير من الناس لا يعرفون ماذا تعني علامات السلامة والى ماذا تشير 


لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم
هناك كثير من المشاركات حول العلامات السلامة ومعناها. أذكر منها:
ملصقات وصور السلامة المهنية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70608.html
العلامات الارشادية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199567.html
وإذا أردت شيء آخر غير ذلك فنحن جاهزون للمساعدة
مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

